# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Vetvritet aktori Bekim Fehmiu

## Jack Watson

Gjendet i vdekur në banesën e tij në Beograd aktori i njohur shqiptar me famë botërore Bekim Fehmiu.

Sipas mediave lokale, dyshohet që ai të ketë vrarë veten, por policia nuk jep detaje për shkaqet e vdekjes.

Aktori sapo kishte mbushur 74 vjeç më 1 qershor.

Fehmiu njihet për rolet e tij në filmin “Odisea” dhe “Përgjithmonë Xhulia”.

TCH

----------


## IL__SANTO

Po ky cpati?

----------


## Falco115

> Hajagre  a  ......:@:@:@


E filloi per hajgare e i doli pernjemend...
Degjova me heret lajmin dhe me erdhi keq.

----------


## Kosovelli

Nga Express  më 15.06.2010 në ora 18:00

Aktori shqiptar me famë botërore, Bekim Fehmiu, ka kryer vetëvrasje në banesën e tij në Zvezdara, në rrethinën e Beogradit. 

Motivet për këtë akt, tani për tani, nuk janë të njohura, raportojnë mediat beogradase. 

Ministri i Brendshëm serb, Ivica Daçiç, ka thënë se besohet se Fehmiu kreu vetëvrasje, pasi të shtënat kanë ardhur nga revolja e regjistruar në emrin e tij.

Bekim Fehmiu ishte 74-vjeçar dhe njihet si një ndër aktorët më të popullarizuar në ish-Jugosllavi.

Bekim Fehmiu, u lind më 1 qershor 1936 në Sarajevë. Fakultetin e Artit Dramatik e kreu në Beograd nga vitit 1956 deri në vitin 1960, në klasën e profesorit Mate Milosheviq. 

Ndër të tjera, ai luajti në "Arsimi Special, "Skuadrila partizane, ndërsa famën më të madhe në Jugosllavinë e atëhershme e arriti kur luajti në filmin e huaj "Lufta e Bardhë dhe Mbledhësit e puplave të Aleksandër Sasha Petrovicit, në vitin 1967.

Ai gjithashtu luajti në filmin shumë të njohur Odisea.

Karrierën e ka zhvilluar jashtë dhe sidomos në Itali, ku ka punuar me regjisorin Dino Laurentiso. 

Ka bashkëpunuar edhe me John Huston, Ava Gardner, Sharlon Azbavuro dhe të tjerë.

Me aktrimin nuk merrej që prej vitit 1987, në shenjë proteste për histerinë antishqiptare.

Ka fituar shumë shpërblime, mes tjerash edhe Arenën e Artë në festivalin jugosllav të filmit, në Pulë, për rolin e Halil Begut në filmin Roj.

Ka qenë i martuar me Branka Petriqin, me të cilin ka pasur dy djem  Hedonin dhe Uliksin. 

Uliks Fehmiu është gjithashtu aktor, dhe rolin e fundit të madhe e ka pasur në filmin Nesër në mëngjes, të Oleg Novakoviqit.

Bekim Fehmiu, në prill 2001, e botoi autobiografinë Shndritshëm dhe tmerrshëm, të cilën e kishte shkruar qysh më 1985.

----------


## drenicaku

Ai a verzionit te ivica daqiqit po i beson a,po qfar vetvrasje more po shkiet e kan vra

----------


## Kosovelli

Vofte e liga me ta, nuk pat ku me jetue edhe me dek veq ne Beograd a...

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Është përfolur  qe shumë vite,për problemet e tija shëndetsore....
Ishte figurë e madhe e aktrimit, i përmasave botërore...
I përjetëshëm kujtimi për te dhe vepren e madhe artistike që la pas për 40 vjet punë !
-----
Ishte pinjoll i një familjeje të madhe patriotësh gjakovar.Babai i tij-Ibrahim Fehmiu,ishte mësues dhe themelues i arsimit e arsimimit shqip në Kosovë.Një shkollë fillore në Prizren mbanë me krenari emrin e tij.
Iku Moisiu i kohrave moderne...

----------


## drifilon

Vetëvritet Bekim Fehmiu


Aktori shqiptar me famë botërore, Bekim Fehmiu, ka kryer vetëvrasje në banesën e tij në Zvezdara, në rrethinën e Beogradit. 

Motivet për këtë akt, tani për tani, nuk janë të njohura, por sipas mediave beogradase, thuhet se Fehmiu ka qenë kohëve të fundit i sëmurë. 

Ministri i Brendshëm serb, Ivica Daçiç, ka thënë se besohet se Fehmiu kreu vetëvrasje, pasi të shtënat kanë ardhur nga revolja e regjistruar në emrin e tij.

Bekim Fehmiu ishte 74-vjeçar dhe njihet si një ndër aktorët më të popullarizuar në ish-Jugosllavi.

Bekim Fehmiu, u lind më 1 qershor 1936 në Sarajevë. Fakultetin e Artit Dramatik e kreu në Beograd nga vitit 1956 deri në vitin 1960, në klasën e profesorit Mate Milosheviq. 

Ka luajtur në role kryesore në më shumë se 50 filma. Ka xhiruar në Evropë, SHBA, Amerikë Jugore, Afrikë e Azi. Ka luajtur në shqip, serbo-kroatisht, maqedonisht, në gjuhën rome, turke, spanjolle, angleze, franceze dhe italiane.

Ndër të tjera, ai luajti në "Arsimi Special, "Skuadrila partizane, ndërsa famën më të madhe në Jugosllavinë e atëhershme e arriti kur luajti në filmin e huaj "Lufta e Bardhë dhe Mbledhësit e puplave të Aleksandër Sasha Petrovicit, në vitin 1967.

Ai gjithashtu luajti në filmin shumë të njohur Odisea.

Karrierën e ka zhvilluar jashtë dhe sidomos në Itali, ku ka punuar me regjisorin Dino Laurentiso. 

Ka bashkëpunuar edhe me John Huston, Ava Gardner, Sharlon Azbavuro dhe të tjerë.

Me aktrimin nuk merrej që prej vitit 1987, në shenjë proteste për histerinë antishqiptare.

Ka fituar shumë shpërblime, mes tjerash edhe Arenën e Artë në festivalin jugosllav të filmit, në Pulë, për rolin e Halil Begut në filmin Roj.

Ka qenë i martuar me Branka Petriqin, me të cilin ka pasur dy djem  Hedonin dhe Uliksin. 

Uliks Fehmiu është gjithashtu aktor, dhe rolin e fundit të madhe e ka pasur në filmin Nesër në mëngjes, të Oleg Novakoviqit.

Bekim Fehmiu, në prill 2001, e botoi autobiografinë Shndritshëm dhe tmerrshëm, të cilën e kishte shkruar qysh më 1985.

FILMAT:
Optinsko dete (1953), Saa (1962), Pod isto nebo (1964), Neprijatelj (1965), Ko puca otvoriće mu se (1965), Klakson (1965), Devojka (1965), Roj (1966), Morgan: A Suitable Case for Treatment (1966), Vreme ljubavi (1966), Tople godine (1966), Protest (1967), Skupljači perja (1967), Uzrok smrti ne pominjati (1968), Prljave ruke (1968, TV ), L'Odissea (1968, international TV miniseries), The Adventurers (1970), Klopka za generala (1971), The Deserter (1971), Paljenje Rajhstaga (1972, TV ), Libera, amore mio... (1973), The Last Snows of Spring (1973), Il testimone deve tacere (1974), Cagliostro (1974), Il gioco della verità (1974), Deps (1974), Koava (1974), Pavle Pavlović (1975), Permission to Kill (1975), Salon Kitty (1976), Disposta a tutto (1977), Black Sunday (1977), Specijalno vaspitanje (1977), Stići pre svitanja (1978), Partizanska eskadrila (1979), I vecchi e i giovani (1979, mini-serial), iroko je liće (1981), La Voce (1982), Sarâb (1982), Crveni i crni (1985), Poslednja priča (1987, TV ), Un bambino di nome Gesù (1987, TV mini-serial), Disperatamente Giulia (1989, TV mini-serial), Il cuore e la spada (1998, TV).



Bekim Fehmiu me aktoren Irene Papas në filmin Odisea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBCke...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## strange

Paska cof!

----------


## pranvera bica

Shume keq na erdhi vertet!Aktor i mire sidomos tek "Pergjithmone Xhulia" ka qene shume origjinal ne rolin e tij!Humbi nje aktor i shquar shqiptar!

----------


## fisniku-student

Shtrohet pyetja: *Kur te varroset, do varroset me flamur  serb??*

Ky njeri ne Kosoven e lire nuk ka qen asnjeher, gruaja e tij ka qen jo shqiptare dhe fakti tjeter fama e tij me shum ka ndiku pozitivisht ne reputacionin serb se sa shqiptar.

Dhe ne fund vdiq ne Beograd, ne vendin me armik te mundshem te shqiptareve!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nje vdekje e tmerrshme per aktorin e famshem shqiptar Bekim Fehmiu.


Ja vizita e tij ne Shqiperi, ne vitin 1972.

----------


## fegi

Vetëvritet Bekim Fehmiu 
 Beograd, 15 qershor - Në moshën 74-vjeçare në Beograd vdiq sot Bekim Fehmiu, ikona e filmit që arriti famë botërore. Ai është gjetur i vdekur në banesën e tij në lagjen Zvezdara në Beograd, njoftuan mediat serbe. Lajmin e ka konfirmuar edhe ministri i Brendshëm serb, Ivica Daçiq, i cili ka thënë se mendohet se bëhet fjalë për vetëvrasje, pasi Fehmiu ka vdekur nga arma e regjistruar në emrin e tij.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Nje aktor shume i njohur ne Ish-Jugosllavi,po aspak patriot .

----------


## Harudi

Këtë shkrim e kisha postuar që në vitin 2004 në FSH
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ghlight=Fehmiu



Ylli shqiptar i Holivudit-Bekim Fehmiu 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Përshëndetje!
Deshta të paraqes disa të dhëna për aktorin shqiptar nga Kosova,i cili me talentin e tijë arriti deri në Holivud...

Të flasësh-shkruash për Bekim Fehmiun,do të ishte mirë të dimë pakë edhe për familjen e tijë përkatësisht për babain e tijë IBRAHIMIN.

Babai i Bekimit,Ibrahimi, ka lindur më 1892 në Gjakovë né një familje tregtarësh dhe arsimdashës.Mbaroi medresen në Shkup,klasa e mësuesis.Biografia e Ibrahimit,mund të tregohet edhe nëpërmjet emrave të fëmijëve të tijë të cilët i pagëzoi ai vet,duke u dhënë të gjithëve emra kuptimplote shqip,për dallim të emrave të asaj kohe që zakonisht ishin arab ose turk.

Vajzën më të madhe e pagëzoi me emrin BESA-besnikëria e shqiptarit,pastaj vajzën tjetër e pagëzoi me emrin Shpresa-shpresë për ditë më të mira të popullit shqiptar.Bashkim,është emri i djalit të parë ose bashkimi i popullit shqiptar.ARSIM-arsimimi i popullit shqiptar.FATMIR-fat të mirë popullit shqiptar.BEKIM-të bekohet populli shqiptar.AFËRDITA-dita e afërt e lirisë për popullin shqiptar.Dhe LULJETA-të lulëzoj jeta e popullit shqiptar-

Me pushkë dhe me libër në dorë ,ishte dora e djathtë e Bajram Currit,gjatë kryengritjes së shqiptarëve kundër turqëve në vitin 1912.Si njëri prej mësuesëve të parë shqiptar u angazhua shumë për hapjen e shkollave në gjuhën shqipe në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri.Në kohën e mbretëris jugosllave ,ai ishte gjithmonë i ndjekur për shkak të ndihmës që i jepte si Bajram Currit si Fan Nolit,për cka edhe mbreti Zog kishte shpallur një shpërblim prej 1000 napoleonash të arit për kapjen e tijë,kurse jugosllavët e kishin dënuar me vdekje në mungesë.

Në vitin 1929,u arrestua nga regjimi i i atëhershëm dhe u internua në Valjevë,kurse familja e tiju dërgua me dhunë në Sarajevë,gruaja së bashku me tre fëmijët.Në Sarajevë lindi edhe Bekimi.
Në vitin 1939.pas okupimit të Shqipëris nga Italia,familja Fehmiu vendoset në Shkodër,kurse Ibrahimi fillon punën si drejtor i shkollave fillore në Shkodër.Këtu në Shkodër lind Afërdita.

Në vitin1941,kur shpartallohet mbretëria jugosllave,familja Fehmiu kthehet në Kosovë përkatësisht në Prizren,ku Ibrahimi vazhdon punën si mësues.
Golgota e kësaj familje vazhdon apo nuk ndalet edhe gjatë kohës së Jugosllavis socialiste,ku në një proces të montuar Ibrahimi dënohet dhe mban burgun deri në vitin 1951.Menjëherë pas lirimit nga burgu ai vdes.
Hedija-Dija,ishte nëna e Bekimit.Ajo u lind në Gjakovë në vitin 1908.Gjatë gjithë kohës qoftë kur Ibrahimi ishte në burg opo në liri .ajo ishte gjithmonë pran tij dhe fëmijëve.
Me një qershor të vitit 1936 lind Bekim Fehmiu.Ai i takoi gjeneratës së parë shqiptare të Prizrenit që filloi dhe përfundoi shkollën fillore dhe të mesme në gjuhën shqipe.Pasi kreu shkollën e mesme regjistrohet në dramën shqiptare përkatësisht në Teatrin Popullor të Kosovës që edhe ishte i vetmi teatër profesional i asaj kohe.

Në vitin 1956,regjistrohet në Akademin e Teatrit në Beograd,në klasën e regjisorit të njohur prof.Mate Milloshevic,ku paraprakisht kalon provimin pranues,por kushtëzohet që sa më shpejtë të mësojë gjuhën serbo-kroate.Teatri i Prishtinës i ndanë Bekimit një stipendi për studime në Beograd,por meqë familja e tijë ishte e mallkuar dhe dënuar nga sistemi i asaj kohe,bëri që Bekimit,vetëm pas dy muaj ti ndërpritet stipendia,Mirëpo falë ndihmës dhe përkrahjes që i dha rektori i asaj kohe i Akadamis e Teatrit të Beogradit,Bekimi vazhdon studimet.

Në vitin 1960,Bekimi regjistrohet si anëtar i rregullt i Teatrit dhe Dramës jugosllave,por vetëm shtatë vite më vonë ai tërhiqet nga TDJ në shenjë proteste për trajtime dhe sjellje jo të mira ndaj tij,kështu që ai vazhdon karierën e tij si artist i lirë,kurse deri në këtë kohë ai kishte interpretuar 40 role epizodike.të mesme e kryesore.

Pas suksesit që arriti me filmin "Mbledhësit e puplave" në vitin 1967 , në regji të A.Petrovic e në rolin e Beli Bora,ku ky film fitpi edhe dy cmime në festivalin e filmit në Kan-Francë,si dhe nominimit të po këtij filmi edhe për cmimin Oscar në vitin 1968,Bekim Fehmiut i hapen dyert e Holivudit me cka edhe fillon kariera e tij artistike internacionale.Ai ishte ylli i parë i vendeve ballkanike dhe shteteve të Evropës Lindore që depërtoi në Holivud.Arrinë marrëveshje afatgjate me producentin e njohur italian Dino de Laurentis.Pastaj i ofrohen edhe shumë oferta të tjera nga shtëpi e njohura filmike të SHBA-ve dhe Evropës,derisa Bekimi kishte filluar xhirimet në të gjithe kontinentes e botës,kurse fliste këto gjuhë:shqip,serbo-kroatisht,maqedonisht,gjuhën rome.turqisht,spanjollisht,anglisht,frëngjisht dhe italisht.

Gjeneratat e vjetra edhe sot e kujtojnë në rolin e Odiseut të Homerit,ku si partnere kishte aktoren Irena Papas,arvanite nga Greqia me të cilë gjatë pauzave të xhirimeve bisedonin në gjuhën shqipe.Daks,ishte personaxhi që Bekimi interpretoi në filmin "Avanturieri"....gjatë kësaj kohe ai interpreton edhe në filma të tjerë me yjet më të njohur të asaj kohe si:Xhon Hjuston,Ricard Kren,Cak Konors,Vudi Strond,Ava Gardner,Dik Bogart,Frederik Forest...pastaj vjen filmi "Ediela e zezë",film që u emitua edhe në qershor të vitit të kaluar në Tvd2 me Robert Saum.Interpretoi edhe me Kladuia Kardinale e shumë të tjerë.
Që ti ndahet roli kryesor në filmin "Avanturieri"në regji të Luis Gilbert e që finansohej nga shtëpia filmike multimiliardere Paramount,Bekimit iu deshtë që gjuhën angleze ta mësojë për vetëm dhjetë javë.Këtë edhe e arriti në vitin 1968,vit kur edhe i lindi djali i parë të cilin e pagëzoi Uliks,i frymëzuar nga Odiseu i Homerit.

Menjëherë pas përfundimit të premierës "Avanturieri",në shenjë mirënjohje ndaj yllit të ri të Holivudit,Bekim Fehmiut,u organizua një pritje solemne në hotelin e njohur Pjer të Nju Jorkut.Në atë mbrëmje morën pjesë edhe shumë yje të njohur të Holivudit si:Olivije de Helivend,Ano Mofo,Kendis Bergen,Sharl Aznavur etj,kurse atraksion i mbrëmjes ishte vetë Bekimi,ku para mysafirëve u paraqit me veshjen e stilizuar kombëtare.
Dhe vjen viti 1987,kur Bekimi në mënyrë demonstrative tërhiqet nga skena teatrale-filmike e Jugosllavisë.
*Ishte duke interpretuar rolin kryesor në dramën Madam Kolontajn në teatrin e Beogradit.Ai ndërprenë në gjysmë interpretimin e tijë dhe proteston publikisht kundër propagandës dhe urrejtjes që përhapej ndaj shqiptarëve nga shteti i Jugosllavisë.Dhe pastaj,Bekimi, zgjodhi heshtjen.Hamleti do të thonte "...mbeti vetëm heshtja".*

Roli i profetit Jusuf (Jozef),ishte roli i fundit që interpretoi për televizionin italian në filmin "Fëmiu me emrin Jezus",në regji të Franko Rosi.Film i cili u shfaq edhe në SHBA.Për herë të fundit interpretoi në vitin 1992 në filmin "Xhingis Kan" e në regji të Ken Anekin,kurse prodhuar nga shtëpit filmike të SHBA-ve dhe Italis.
Sot Bekimi,jeton i tërhequr së bashku me gruan e tijë,aktoren e njohur Branka Petric dhe gjithnjë në kontakte me motrat dhe vëllezërit e tijë në Prizren,Prishtinë e Beograd,kurse dy djemt e tijë Uliksi dhe Hedoni jetojnë në SHBA.

Bekim Fehmiu,interpretoi në më shumë se pesëdhjetë filma ,kryesusht në rolet kryesore.Ti përmendim vetëm disa.
-- "Vitet e nxehta" 1966,"Roj"1966,"I even met happy gupsies"1967,"Odyseja"1969,"Vajza"1965,"THE ADVENTURERS"1970,"THE DEZERTER"1971,"DEPS"1974,"CAGLIOSTRO"1975,"PERMISS ION TO KILL"1975,"MADAM KITTY"1976,"EDUKATA SPECIALE"1977,"BLACK SUNDAY"1977,"TË KUQËT DHE TË ZINJTË"1985 etj.

----------


## gimche

Shpirtin ma kputi, paj ktina kur nuk ju ka dhimt jeta e vet, ku pom dhimet mu!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Pjese nga filmat ku ka luajtur Bekim Fehmiu:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Bekim Fehmiu ne Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bekim-Fehmiu/23237820571

----------


## Disa

E qe e paska marr veten ne qafe,e hajt,cnncncnc keq... shum... keq....

----------


## salihaj

Si do qe te jetë, Bekim Fehmiu ka qenë njeri i madh. Mendoi se ai ka luftuar gjithmonë për një ideal qe çdo njeri të jetë kozmopolit. Jam i bindur qe e ka ditë edhe thënien e prindërve tonë: "shkau e ka mbajt sëpatën nën jastëk  për të ja hekë kokën kumbarës së vet shqiptar! Por ideali për kozmopolit ja ka verbuar sytë dhe nuk ka mundur të del nga ajo vorbull kozmopolite. Por pleqëria e ka treguar të kundërtën, duke e kuptuar se shkau është shka, me ta nuk jetohet sepse nuk kam qenë as qe jam ne gjendje të gjejë termin më adekuat për nostrumet siç janë shkiet. Me shkaun ka kompromis deri në momentin kur ai ka interes nga shqiptari. Në momentin kur nuk ka interes, vetëm e pret momentin më të mirë për të ja marr jetën shqiptarit ose fizikisht ose psiqikisht duke e dhunuar atë. Me kujtohet ky burrë fortë mirë, ka qenë idol i imi si artist, por gjithmonë kam pasur rezervë ndaj ti për atë kosmopolizmin e ti. Për mua ka qenë dhe mbet burrë i madh i kinematografisë shqiptare dhe botërore. Me kujtohet deklarata e tij për nënën e vet kur thotë: çdo punë qe e filloi dhe ujë kur pi, por edhe bukë kur ngrëni bej bismilahe..., këtë e kam amanet nga nëna ime! Andaj, dheu i lehtë i qoftë. Ngushëlloj Uliksin, atë fat e ka pasur!

----------

